# Air bag light on "Seat occupied recognition control module B1022 "



## Artemka (May 30, 2015)

My audi a6 2012 3.0 a few times turned down passenger air bag while driving for a moment in last 6 months and now the problem stay permanent. When I was driving the car for a few hours the air bag light came on and I can't clear it up. 
The car isn't under warranty.

Should i change Seat occupied recognition control module 5C6 959 339? Any ideas?
Thanks.


Saturday,30,May,2015,15:58:13:32264
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401


Chassis Type: 4G0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 0E 10 13 15 16 17 19 28 36 3B 3C 42 44 46
47 52 53 55 56 5F 62 6C 72 82 84 85 8B 8E 8F 90

VIN: WAUBGAFC9CN003270 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
3B-Sensor Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
82-Heads Up Display -- Status: OK 0000
84-Night Vision -- Status: Malfunction 0010
85-On Board Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
8B-Adaptive Cruise 2 -- Status: OK 0000
8E-Image Processing -- Status: OK 0000
8F-Pretens. Frt Left -- Status: OK 0000
90-Pretens. Frt Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CGXB) Labels: 06E-907-551-CGW.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 551 A HW: 4G0 907 551 A
Component: 3.0l V6 TFSI H05 0005 
Revision: --H05--- 
Coding: 0A2A0034056600060000
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TFS0214G0907551A 002006
ROD: EV_ECM30TFS0214G0907551A.rod
VCID: 2757E5455EF6351

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0BK-927-156.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 927 158 E HW: 0BK 927 156 R
Component: 0BK 30TFSIUSA H08 0002 
Revision: --H08--- 
Coding: 001102
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL551211 001014
ROD: EV_TCMAL551211_AU57.rod
VCID: 30650E196B38729

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 379 B HW: 4G0 907 379 B
Component: ESP PREMIUM H09 0190  
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 44A70F0022E5F0004B00
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ESPPremiAU57X 003013
ROD: EV_ESPPremiAU57X.rod
VCID: 30650E196B38729

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 AR HW: 4H0 907 064 AR
Component: BCM2 2.0 H24 0217 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0D882000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
VCID: 79F3F33DF0C2731

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4H0 905 852 B HW: 4H0 905 852 B
Component: J764 ELV MLB H38 0044 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 820 043 L HW: 4G0 820 043 L
Component: KLIMA 4 ZONEN H11 0056 
Serial number: 16031100040550
Coding: 6601207A1C
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiComfoUDS 002029
ROD: EV_AirCondiComfoUDS.rod
VCID: 2855E67953E83A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 4H0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 063 G HW: 4H0 907 063 
Component: BCM1 2.0 H12 0092 
Revision: 11012002 Serial number: 00000000973921
Coding: 09072091073C9FE081000884A0003800CF9CD308A20801258001085C3B00
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
VCID: 2C5D1A694F10169

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G1 955 119 HW: 4G8 955 119 
Component: WWS57X 110313 H32 0051 
Coding: 0045F7

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 955 559 HW: 8K0 955 559 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: RLS H04 0003 
Coding: 02512B

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 4G0 941 531 H HW: 4G0 941 531 H
Component: E1 - LDS H07 0044 

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 410 A HW: 4H0 907 410 A
Component: USHL4.2 H30 0020 

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 8K0 959 772 C HW: 8K0 959 772 
Component: SLR-B8 H05 0006 
Coding: 853000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 472 B HW: 4H0 907 472 B
Component: A31 LED Mod1L H03 0006 
Coding: 110000

Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 472 B HW: 4H0 907 472 B
Component: A27 LED Mod1R H03 0006 
Coding: 110000

Subsystem 8 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 705 J HW: 4H0 907 705 C
Component: EVLS-SG H08 0280 
Coding: 020300

Subsystem 9 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 658 HW: 4H0 907 658 
Component: AQ_Hum_Sensor H02 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 (R41) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8X0 035 110 A HW: 8X0 035 110 
Component: CDC-MP3-Pana H41 0470 
Revision: 00000006 
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
VCID: 2B5F19754A1E111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 4H0-919-475-7X2.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 919 475 J HW: 4H0 919 475 C
Component: PARKHILFE ACC H07 0032 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 55901102300259
Coding: 300906
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU57X0000 001002
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU57X0000.rod
VCID: 3973333DB842B31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg (J428) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 561 HW: 4G0 907 561 
Component: ACC3 H15 0160 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 3601010202
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AdaptCruisContrAU57X 001003
ROD: EV_AdaptCruisContrAU57X.rod
VCID: E7D725451E76751

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 959 655 A HW: 4G0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag10.43 H31 0032 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003D80011WW4
Coding: 303234373131303030324A55304C34473053
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaAU10BPAAU64X 001014
ROD: EV_AirbaAU10BPAAU64X_AU57.rod
VCID: 336F01159A2E491

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y100000299P0D

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3575HRB405N05NLMA0V4

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3585HRB405J0C15ICOVZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 3515JRB405R0BEE82PIR

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 3525JRB406709GGSE97G

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3554VRB40510FUO8F8BZ

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3564VRB40510FUO8B9S7

1 Fault Found:
9445892 - Seat occupied recognition control module 
B1022 04 [137] - Internal System Fault
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 95246 km
Date: 2015.05.30
Time: 15:46:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 953 568 G HW: 4H0 953 568 G
Component: Lenks.Modul H03 0003 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90372KCE0027J 
Coding: 00001C
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 377735058656A51

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G0 951 528 D HW: 4G0 951 528 D
Component: E221 - MFL H07 0009 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 4H0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 4G8 920 981 M HW: 4G8 920 981 M
Component: TBenUsaAccNv H34 0312 
Revision: 19100074 Serial number: 658120311593012
Coding: 0BC609040F01D705020000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RBD4K 004033
ROD: EV_RBD4K_AU57.rod
VCID: 3D7B272DAC6A8F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 468 C HW: 4G0 907 468 A
Component: J533--Gateway H08 0204 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000115119
Coding: 00C1033000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewUDS 001025
ROD: EV_GatewUDS_AU57.rod
VCID: 30650E196B38729

Control unit for battery monitoring: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140 
Serial number: 00000000005650744792

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear (E265) Labels: 4G0-919-158.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 919 158 C HW: 4G0 919 158 C
Component: KLIMA FOND H07 0056 
Serial number: 23031100040276
Coding: 00
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ClimaContrUnitRearUDS 002012
ROD: EV_ClimaContrUnitRearUDS.rod
VCID: 2F670D6576066D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 760 A HW: 4G8 959 760 A
Component: MEM-FS H03 0153 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001002354625
Coding: C0581B008F002001000001010101102030303232203232
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
VCID: 387536398B48AA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3B: Sensor Elect. (J849) Labels: 4G0-907-637.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 637 B HW: 4G0 907 637 B
Component: SARA 6D H02 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EJ1BPA4200GT8A0
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_SARA 006014
ROD: EV_SARA_AU57.rod
VCID: 2D5B176D7C0A1F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 566 H HW: 4G0 907 566 
Component: J769 SWA MasterH01 0010 
Revision: 00H01000 Serial number: 6PZ 010 287-01
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 05740 001 28888
VCID: 346D020957204E9

Part No: 4G0 907 568 H
Component: J770 SWA Slave H01 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 793 B HW: 4G8 959 793 
Component: TSG FA H04 0210 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011F17205E00628002000003
Shop #: WSC 02312 785 00200
VCID: 3F875D25AE669D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 909 144 G HW: 4G0 909 144 F
Component: RCEPS H32 0005 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 0019049298
Coding: 101000010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RCEPS 005004
ROD: EV_RCEPS.rod
VCID: 2D5B176D7C0A1F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 4H0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 AR HW: 4H0 907 064 AR
Component: BCM2 2.0 H24 0217 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0145260345 
Coding: 0106023A00FA448580B00880020500000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
VCID: 79F3F33DF0C2731

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G0 959 719 HW: 4G0 959 719 
Component: GTO BF H01 0070 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 7P5 959 591 HW: 4H0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS40.033 H07 0006 
Coding: 001F00

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 4G0 947 135 G HW: 4G0 947 135 
Component: Dachelektroni H10 0100 
Coding: 010000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 035 223 A HW: 4G0 035 223 A
Component: BOSE G3 C7 H07 0070 
Revision: CJ007000 Serial number: 00000000022070
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
VCID: 1B3FC9B51ABEE11

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 792 C HW: 4G8 959 792 A
Component: TSG BF H04 0210 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011F17205E00628002000002
Shop #: WSC 02312 785 00200
VCID: 3F875D25AE669D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (----) Labels: 4H0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 801 E HW: 4H0 907 801 A
Component: EPB-4 H03 0012 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000050785
ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkiBrake 001022
ROD: EV_ParkiBrake.rod
VCID: 2A511C714DE4089

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J431) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 357 A HW: 4H0 907 357 A
Component: ....LWR12.... H02 0012 
Serial number: 110316-0004-147
Coding: 1221A6601002A400
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulBasic 005001
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulBasic_AU57.rod
VCID: 2C5D1A694710169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (R) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4G0 035 082 A HW: 4G0 035 082 
Component: Radio U SIRIU H51 0068 
Revision: AB001007 Serial number: 156CT0B7501923
Coding: 020007010000000001
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 1E39C0A109ACF49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: 4E0-035-6xx-5F.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 035 746 HW: 4G0 035 746 
Component: H-BNT-NA H48 0294 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 031CK0B7502921
Coding: 050200000003EDEF75168B2E000000031000010000000000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: E4CD3249E7401E9

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8R0 060 884 AC
Component: NAR 2011 0503 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4G0 919 605 A HW: 4G0 919 605 A
Component: DU8 C7 SV H42 0021 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 4G1 919 612 L HW: 4G1 919 612 L
Component: E380 BDT C7 H08 0120 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8R0 060 961 A
Component: CD-Database 2712 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 795 C HW: 4G8 959 795 A
Component: TSG HL H03 0210 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 010F17204000628002000002
Shop #: WSC 02312 785 00200
VCID: 428154D1DD94F09

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 4H0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 441 A HW: 4H0 907 441 
Component: SG Rueckfahrkamera 0050 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 525 PA8J12F1HH
Coding: 1020004
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 254BEF4DECFA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 795 C HW: 4G8 959 795 A
Component: TSG HR H03 0210 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 010F17204000628002000002
Shop #: WSC 02312 785 00200
VCID: 428154D1DD94F09

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 82: Heads Up Display (J898) Labels: 4G0-919-604.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 919 604 HW: 4G0 919 604 
Component: HeadUpDisplay 016 0042 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: D20000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HUDContiC7 001020
ROD: EV_HUDContiC7.rod
VCID: E8D5267913687A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 84: Night Vision (J853) Labels: 4H0-907-547.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 547 E HW: 4H0 907 547 
Component: NV-ECU-Gen1 H09 0026 
Serial number: 0K84AE40027959
Coding: 1311
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_NightVisioGen1 001002
ROD: EV_NightVisioGen1_AU57.rod
VCID: 31630B1D60327B1

Night vision system camera: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4H0 980 552 A HW: 4H0 980 552 
Component: NV-CAM-Gen1 H08 0007 
Serial number: 00000000001104800154

1 Fault Found:
4119 - Camera Heating 
B11D4 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 95246 km
Date: 2015.05.30
Time: 15:36:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 85: On Board Cam. (J852) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 217 HW: 4H0 907 217 A
Component: DPC-SG H24 0034 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 262130025421000
Coding: 6A060000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_OnBoardCamerDPC 001007
ROD: EV_OnBoardCamerDPC.rod
VCID: E5CB2F4DE47A671

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 8B: Adaptive Cruise 2 (J428) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 541 HW: 4G0 907 541 
Component: ACC3 H15 0160 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 3601010202
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AdaptCruisContr2AU57X 001002
ROD: EV_AdaptCruisContr2AU57X_AU57.rod
VCID: E5CB2F4DE47A671

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 8E: Image Processing (J851) Labels: 4G0-907-107.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 107 B HW: 4H0 907 107 
Component: BV-SG H28 0034 
Serial number: 000040180803117
Coding: 048198180111
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_BC7 001001
ROD: EV_BC7.rod
VCID: 254BEF4D24FA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 8F: Pretens. Frt Left (J854) Labels: 4H0-980-94x-RGS.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 980 945 B HW: 4H0 980 945 C
Component: RGS-VL H13 0080 
Coding: 0066E608031F0376070308014240C2010000
Shop #: WSC 49899 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_RGS_L 002004
ROD: EV_RGS_L.rod
VCID: 31630B1D60327B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 90: Pretens. Frt Right (J855) Labels: 4H0-980-94x-RGS.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 980 946 HW: 4H0 980 946 
Component: RGS-VR H05 0070 
Coding: 0066E608031F037E070308014240C2010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RGS_R 002004
ROD: EV_RGS_R.rod
VCID: F0E54E192BB8B29

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dimu4 (Sep 15, 2017)

Having exactly the same issue on my 2012 Audi A6 3.0T Quattro.
Where you able to resolve that??


----------

